# Anyone from IL??



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, we need people from IL to go and buy this coral from a fellow reefer and then ship it to Atlanta, GA. I will send you the money for the coral through paypal or money order, and then a cool frag(freebie) all you have to do is buy the coral and ship it!!
PM if you are a taker!!
The frag will either be:
Alien Eye Chalice, Superman Shroom, Fire and Ice zoo, Monti Cap, Blue Xenia!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Why does it have to be from IL. I ask because all of them are usually easy to get around here.


----------

